# Weight



## retired55 (Mar 26, 2011)

One last question, would anybody no an approximate weight on a 1810d yanmar? I've got to pick up a roller to flatten all the mole runs. I'm looking at a 675 pounder and a 910 pound steel one.. Didn't no the weight of tractor. Don't want to buy one I can't stop when I start rolling, also on pretty hilly ground. Thanks


----------

